# Mac or PC?



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

PC. If someone were to give me a free Mac I would probably play with it for a bit, but that would be it.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> Damn NTs!
> We are talking about Macs or PCs.
> You damn NTs like crossing the line and making your own rules!
> Damn you! :sad:


Feeler! :dry:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Trope said:


> Feeler! :dry:


Most definitely.. *waits for feeler reasoning*


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

As an NT, I must say PC all the way because it gives you much more control on program use, hardware use, options for upgrading and ability to upgrade on your own. Plus they're way more economical and paying for someone else to do stuff for me (because that's basically what apple is founded on: making computers as simply as possible and charging as much as they can get some fanatic to pay) is a lose-lose situation. Plus there actually are a growing number of mac viruses now and mac problems are usually worse than windows from my experience, and nearly all windows problems can be traced back to some form of user error, usually in how something was added.

I actually did a project on Orwell where I had a power point comparing apple to the totalitarianism in 1984.

So with Macs you get:
- fewer hardware choices
- fewer upgrade options
- less compatibility
- worse performance
- higher price tag
No thanks.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Trope said:


> Feeler! :dry:


rofl!
I actually got that reasoning from a web site that states how NTs like to " walk on the grass".
I thought it was more of N reasoning if you ask me. :wink:


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*PC..........*


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't like the interface on Macs. I also play a lot of video games, so they're pretty useless...


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

In high school they made us use MAC for a few projects. I didn't like it...probably because I was so used to a PC. I still like a PC more. I think MAC's are way too expensive as well.


----------



## entropy (Mar 31, 2010)

How can you guys prefer PC's? Don't you know Windows crashes all the time? Don't you know that Mac hardware is far superior to all other hardware? It's grade A quality bro. It wasn't made in China like almost all other PC stuff. I promise. It's way better. You may pay more for a Mac, but that's because they're better. Paying more automatically means higher quality, just like monster gold plated cables.

I have to admit though, what really swayed me to love Mac's is that they're so trendy. I impress all my friends every time I go to Starbucks. They're like whoa dude, your computer has a glowing logo. That's so cool. I can tell they're all jealous. It doesn't matter that my $2400 Macbook Pro has inferior specs to their $1000 PC's, because who needs to play video games and stuff? Nerds. I'm not a nerd. I'm hip, bro.

Don't get me wrong. Mac's have decent hardware (not as magical as they'd like you to believe however), they look nice and will perform most tasks fine (minus gaming, good luck with that one) but I think Steve Jobs is a giant tool and I am not a fan of Apple's practices, not one bit. Apple wants to control everything you do, as well as nickel/dime you. Microsoft is sleazy for sure, but Apple takes it to a whole new level. My main gripe is their pricing though.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a "trendy" computer (in some circles..), an Alienware, but it can do twice what a Mac can and it was still a fraction of the price!


----------



## midnightblonde (Aug 12, 2010)

PCfag here. 

Win7 hasn't crashed once on me yet.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer a Mac, just wish they were cheaper so I could afford to own one. The GUI is intuitive and the UNIX kernel is solid.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I've had an eMac for several years, but bought a Windows laptop this spring for school because it was cheaper. I love Macs and find the operating system easier to use and makes more sense than Windows...Not to mention all of the _nice_, high quality freeware made for Macs.

I find it a bit hard to plunk down $2000 for a Mac even though I do believe you get what you pay for...My eMac has worked perfectly for 4 or 5 years, while my old Windows laptop needed the cd drive and hard drive replaced two or three times each in its lifetime.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

PC's all the way.


----------



## g34r (Oct 26, 2010)

PC to the bitter end. I think what mainly turns me off of mac's is the ridiculous attitude that their users tend to get about them. Though I guess the same can be said about those who prefer linux as an OS. I cannot wait to get my new laptop. First thing I'm doing is putting linux on it. The flavor this time will be crunchbang. <3


----------

